# STELTHY's P.C Mini Project (HPS) !!!



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi *RIU*, I have decided I want to do a *P.C growroom* just for a laugh and as a kinda '_hobby_' I have a few ideas up my sleeve and as usual will be going OTT with pretty much everything 


Below are a few things I am planning to incorporate within the P.C case :-



*.......SHOPPING LIST........*



 Mylar/Orca reflective film

 Mini air-pump etc

 Micro DWC Res tub

 Mini net-pot

 PC fans

 Bake-around - (DIY Cool-Tube)

 Micro SCROG Screen

 35W/70W HPS 

 Mini HPS Ballast 

 2X 11W CFL 6400k (Side Lighting)

 Small custom Carbon Filter

 Small UV-B tube

 Small Green LED night light




As this will be just for fun really, (although I will prob. do a grow in it and show it off in this thread...) - I will be doing things in no particular order as and when I find the components I need!

I hope to stir up some interest here with *'Hobby Enthusiasts'* as well as with other *RIU Members* who have followed my other thread :-



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-59.html



I will be starting with the *"Mini DWC Res"* as its the *1st* thing I have collected  Pics coming soon! - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

Noice! This will be an intriguing one to watch! I'm along for the ride.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

I am going to use this* 3.6L Food Storage container* as the* Res.* It needs some modifying.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

This is the single *mini Net-Pot* I am going to be using.. it measures *5cm tall* and has a *diameter of 4.5cm* it will just about house *1x small Rock-wool Cube*.. however I plan to cut a _cube_ down so I can also fit some *Hydro-Clay balls* in/around the pot as well  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

1st things 1st I plan to draw around the pot on the lid of the Food Storage Tub and cut a hole out a few mm smaller so the mini Net-Pot will fit in it snugly! More pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

Job done! Now I need to go out and get some inspirational beers  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

Next job is to cover the Res. tub with Silver Tape to block out light from the root area.. I will leave a thin strip to act as a water/nuit level, More pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok its *99%* covered.. I will take care of any light leaks at a later date.. Now I am going to pour *1L* of water in at a time and make a mark _per Litre_ on the water level gauge/window.. - STELTHY


----------



## Additives (Oct 7, 2011)

Subbed...Even though i have realised PC's won't meet all my smoking requirements on their own, this looks interesting...

and I can all ways use more grow space, especially if it is discreet.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok the *1L* water levels have been marked.. I have decided I am going to use a *2.5L Res *_out of the 3.6L the tub offers.._ This allows for the depth of the Net-Pot and a slow bubble release  I am gonna have a quick look at Grow-Guides on CANNA's web site and see what the feeding schedule for a *2.5L Res*. will be! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

Additives said:


> Subbed...Even though i have realised PC's won't meet all my smoking requirements on their own, this looks interesting...
> 
> and I can all ways use more grow space, especially if it is discreet.


I have a Dual Plant Cab. under 730W of 'Full Spectrum Lighting'.. So for me this is purely for fun, But saying that I still wanna see how much bud I can grow in it, just for shits n giggles  Glad you popped by  I hope to add some more pics n updates soon! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok I've just been searching on-line and found a* 70W HPS bulb* for around* £5* (*new*)....So I bought it  !! I guess it'll take a few days to arrive, but I'am in no hurry! Now I am going to try n find a *70W HPS Ballast/Security Light *I can hack  I'll report back with my findings later - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

I also snapped a pic of the Grow-Guide off CANNA's web-site  .....Minimal usage of nuits needed  ~ Sweet! That's always a good thing !! - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks good. I thought you might have done some thing a little more crazy and used more then 1 net pot and do a 70w HPS SOG PC flowering thing.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know the specs of the HPS that you are getting but make sure its clear glass no coating of any kind. Also here's a little some thing to give you an idea on what kind of specs that a 70w HPS can have

Here's the specs of my 70w HPS lamp that I bought.


Abbrev. With Packaging Info.: LU70MED 20/CS 1/SKU
ANSI Code: S62
Approx. Lumens (initial - horizontal): 6300
Approx. Lumens (initial - vertical): 6300
Approx. Lumens (mean - horizontal): 5350
Approx. Lumens (mean - vertical): 5350
Arc Length (in): 1.11
Arc Length (mm): 28
Average Rated Life - Horizontal (hr): 24000
Average Rated Life - Vertical (hr): 24000
Base: Medium
Bulb: E17
Color Rendering Index (CRI): 21
Color Temperature/CCT (K): 1900
Diameter (in): 2.125
Diameter (mm): 53
Family Brand Name: Lumalux
Fixture Requirement: O
Hot Restrike Time (min): 0.5-1
Individual Unit Weight (Pounds): 0.251
Lamp Finish: Clear
Light Center Length - LCL (in): 3 7/16
Light Center Length - LCL (mm): 87
Maximum Base Temperature C (F): 374
Maximum Bulb Temperature C (F): 752
Maximum Overall Length - MOL (in): 5 7/16
Maximum Overall Length - MOL (mm): 138
Nominal Wattage (W): 70
Operating Position: Universal
Ordering Abbreviation: LU70/MED
Warm-up Time (min): 2-4


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha ha  well as I say it 'is' early day's yet and changes can, and probably will be made  !! I am gonna experiment and see how much room the tiny plants will take up.. (am using a small P.C case) I may well do another DWC tub with 2 or 3 net pots but since I plan to SCROG the lil' Lady it should still fill the case fairly nicely  anyhow.. I still have a lot of materials to collect before I settle with a case and will continue on my search now  

All I can say is keep watching cos I will master this    - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ha ha  well as I say it 'is' early day's yet and changes can, and probably will be made  !! I am gonna experiment and see how much room the tiny plants will take up.. (am using a small P.C case) I may well do another DWC tub with 2 or 3 net pots but since I plan to SCROG the lil' Lady it should still fill the case fairly nicely  anyhow.. I still have a lot of materials to collect before I settle with a case and will continue on my search now
> 
> All I can say is keep watching cos I will master this    - STELTHY


Sounds good. I might try a little experiment my self because I am really curious as to what can be done.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I don't know the specs of the HPS that you are getting but make sure its clear glass no coating of any kind. Also here's a little some thing to give you an idea on what kind of specs that a 70w HPS can have
> 
> Here's the specs of my 70w HPS lamp that I bought.
> 
> ...


Is 1900K sufficient as opposed to the recommended 2700K ?? also do you know if 2700K HPS bulbs are available in 70W lamps ?? Have you got a pic of your setup I can look at to get inspiration etc ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Sounds good. I might try a little experiment my self because I am really curious as to what can be done.


Sounds good dude  - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Is 1900K sufficient as opposed to the recommended 2700K ?? also do you know if 2700K HPS bulbs are available in 70W lamps ?? Have you got a pic of your setup I can look at to get inspiration etc ? - STELTHY


There's people that use it to flower with. I know a few people that flower with MH or HPS and they said it should be good to flower with. You might be able to find some in 2700k but I haven't looked around alot. I wish I had pics. Haven't gotten my setup done yet and I am gonna be buying an EZ Aerocloner to clone with. If I can't get the cloner I might buy a 6" inline fan and some dryer hose so I can start using my cooltube.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> There's people that use it to flower with. I know a few people that flower with MH or HPS and they said it should be good to flower with. You might be able to find some in 2700k but I haven't looked around alot. I wish I had pics. Haven't gotten my setup done yet and I am gonna be buying an EZ Aerocloner to clone with. If I can't get the cloner I might buy a 6" inline fan and some dryer hose so I can start using my cooltube.


Are you going to use a propper Cool-Tube or one of those 'Bake-a-Round' tubes... I am going to use the baking tube and modify it.. I know HPS comes with a lot of heat but how does it compare to a 150/250W HPS...Just trying to get an idea of what CFM fan/s I will be needing !?? - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Are you going to use a propper Cool-Tube or one of those 'Bake-a-Round' tubes... I am going to use the baking tube and modify it.. I know HPS comes with a lot of heat but how does it compare to a 150/250W HPS...Just trying to get an idea of what CFM fan/s I will be needing !?? - STELTHY


My cool tube came with a MOG socket in it and its rated at 2000w but since my lights are only Med base I can use any ceramic light socket. Always use ceramic light sockets because they are safer to use and they can help take heat away from the lamp.


Here's a pic of my cool tube that I have but haven't gotten the inline fan and dryer hose tubing for it so that I can use it.







Here's a pic of what my ballast looks like after its been wired.


----------



## past times (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Are you going to use a propper Cool-Tube or one of those 'Bake-a-Round' tubes... I am going to use the baking tube and modify it.. I know HPS comes with a lot of heat but how does it compare to a 150/250W HPS...Just trying to get an idea of what CFM fan/s I will be needing !?? - STELTHY


Hey man, I like what your doing. That cool tube looks perfect. And scrog is definitely the way to go. I did one of these a few years back with a 70 watt hps also and the ventilation was the hardest part. It was soil so that probably makes a bit of a difference. Also had a makeshift wind tunnel. i started with one small computer fan for intake and one for outtake by the bulb. That ended up drying the one plant out too much. Ended up on running the one outtake and having passive intake. It was a little hotter, but not bad at all under the plexi glass (mid80's). I didn't have a carbon filter either so i am sure that will effect things. I am sure space is an issue too but if you could get a sepereate fan for just the bulb that takes air from outside and puts it back outside, and then another small one for intake with the carbon scrubber that would be awesome. Had to do with the space but awesome.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ok I've just been searching on-line and found a* 70W HPS bulb* for around* £5* (*new*)....So I bought it  !! I guess it'll take a few days to arrive, but I'am in no hurry! Now I am going to try n find a *70W HPS Ballast/Security Light *I can hack  I'll report back with my findings later - STELTHY


I've been on You-Tube and found a few videos of the above Phillips 70W HPS lamp, I'll list the videos below :-



[video]http://youtu.be/8aQvc0xJlac[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/A7gzL8nx9BU[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/dgKF-KdgfM4[/video]



I am trying to locate their spec.. so bare with me  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> My cool tube came with a MOG socket in it and its rated at 2000w but since my lights are only Med base I can use any ceramic light socket. Always use ceramic light sockets because they are safer to use and they can help take heat away from the lamp.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my cool tube that I have but haven't gotten the inline fan and dryer hose tubing for it so that I can use it.
> ...


Do you plan to put the ballast in metal housing etc.. to protect it, and yourself from shocks etc ?? how do you earth it?? I like your components  I'll have to settle for the bake-a-round due to the size of the P.C cab. Did you have to wire the ballast yourself or was it pre-done? - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Do you plan to put the ballast in metal housing etc.. to protect it, and yourself from shocks etc ?? how do you earth it?? I like your components  I'll have to settle for the bake-a-round due to the size of the P.C cab. Did you have to wire the ballast yourself or was it pre-done? - STELTHY


The only thing I might do with the ballast is put it on some thing and have a fan blowing on it to keep it cooler. I had to wire it my self. The 70w only runs off of a 110v circuit.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

past times said:


> Hey man, I like what your doing. That cool tube looks perfect. And scrog is definitely the way to go. I did one of these a few years back with a 70 watt hps also and the ventilation was the hardest part. It was soil so that probably makes a bit of a difference. Also had a makeshift wind tunnel. i started with one small computer fan for intake and one for outtake by the bulb. That ended up drying the one plant out too much. Ended up on running the one outtake and having passive intake. It was a little hotter, but not bad at all under the plexi glass (mid80's). I didn't have a carbon filter either so i am sure that will effect things. I am sure space is an issue too but if you could get a sepereate fan for just the bulb that takes air from outside and puts it back outside, and then another small one for intake with the carbon scrubber that would be awesome. Had to do with the space but awesome.


Sounds excellent.. I may well be PM-ing you for the odd bit of help here n there.. I plan to have separate cooling for the light tube (bake-a-round) and a 2nd air in/out-take for the actual Growth-Chamber.. this should regulate the air-flow and keep temp & humidity in check  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> The only thing I might do with the ballast is put it on some thing and have a fan blowing on it to keep it cooler. I had to wire it my self. The 70w only runs off of a 110v circuit.


If I use a similar ballast in the UK will a step-down converter be needed ? I will defo be using a mini fan to cool it down  - STELTHY


----------



## past times (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Sounds excellent.. I may well be PM-ing you for the odd bit of help here n there.. I plan to have separate cooling for the light tube (bake-a-round) and a 2nd air in/out-take for the actual Growth-Chamber.. this should regulate the air-flow and keep temp & humidity in check  - STELTHY


Sounds good. I am not sure how much less evaporation you'll have because of the closed container. Going to have to gauge it by plant. With the soil I had to add at least twice a day to keep it moist when 2 fans were running. Here is a link to that grow I did. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/164898-pc-scrog-6-week-flower.html


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

past times said:


> Sounds good. I am not sure how much less evaporation you'll have because of the closed container. Going to have to gauge it by plant. With the soil I had to add at least twice a day to keep it moist when 2 fans were running. Here is a link to that grow I did. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/164898-pc-scrog-6-week-flower.html


Cheers for the LINK dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

past times said:


> Sounds good. I am not sure how much less evaporation you'll have because of the closed container. Going to have to gauge it by plant. With the soil I had to add at least twice a day to keep it moist when 2 fans were running. Here is a link to that grow I did. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/164898-pc-scrog-6-week-flower.html









What size P.C case did you use ? Do you know the dimensions ?? - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> What size P.C case did you use ? Do you know the dimensions ?? - STELTHY


I just thought about this and a RDWC might be a very good way go if your doing a PC grow even though the res would be out side the case but it males it easier to top up, PH and change the water. You use a water pump in the main res, you use drip feed way. If you run 1 tub have a tube going from your tub to your res so the water keeps moving and put air stones into your tub and there you go.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 8, 2011)

*70w Polycarbonate Bodied HPS Sodium Floodlight.*

A Weatherproof and Non Corrosive High Quality Floodlight to ingress protection classification IP65 supplied complete with a high quality branded 70w HPS Sodium Son-T single ended lamp.

*APPLICATIONS*
This floodlight is suitable for small to medium sized areas where there is need for a long period or round the clock floodlighting such as security applications, marine lighting, car parks, building sites, sport fields, exhibition halls, feature and amenity illumination, general storage and access areas. This product is highly suitable for sites near to the sea.

*CONSTRUCTION*
Made from injection moulded high quality impact and heat resistant UV stabilised black coloured polycarbonate. An extremely efficient heat resistant silicon gasket provides ingress protection to IP 65. In order to maximize light output a high purity anodized symmetric aluminium reflector is used. High quality integral control gear is used throughout for trouble free use, all external screws are made of stainless steel.

*ELECTRICAL*
Supply cable input is provided with a cable gland and a 3-way terminal block. High temperature silicon insulated conductors and cable are used throughout for maximum heat resistance. 240v supply voltage.

*MECHANICAL* 
Mounting is via a heavy gauge painted steel bracket with an incorporated aiming device.

*SPECIFICATION*
Designed in accordance with the following Standards. EN60598 and IP65.

*DIMENSIONS* 296mm Wide x 266mm High x 192mm Deep.

*WARRANTY * 24 Months (excluding lamps).

*WEIGHT* 5.6kgs.



I have found a *70W HPS security light* that I am going to buy and extract the ballast myself... I am just awaiting on confirmation that the unit take the correct type of bulb.. then I will buy it, and get busy modding it  - STELTHY


----------



## past times (Oct 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> What size P.C case did you use ? Do you know the dimensions ?? - STELTHY


I just went to a small computer store that had a lot of cases and things for you to build a computer ground up. Bought the biggest case they had. It is 6inches wide x 18inches long x 20ish tall.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

past times said:


> I just went to a small computer store that had a lot of cases and things for you to build a computer ground up. Bought the biggest case they had. It is 6inches wide x 18inches long x 20ish tall.


Thats great, cheers man! I'll go on the hunt for a similar one in the morning  - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Oct 9, 2011)

cool man !!!!! subbed


----------



## Truu (Oct 9, 2011)

Stelthy, awsome job buddy! I too would like to do a PC grow one day. I'm subbed!


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sick, I just scored an old puter tower earlier today, already have most of the internals ripped out. I have a 100w HPS i was gonna jerry rig in there. figure kooling is the hardest part. might toss a gods gift in it to see what i can do. I may use it for breeding purposes also.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 9, 2011)

If you want a good size PC case either go for a full size case or a server case. A medium size will do but you'll have little space in it to work with.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> If you want a good size PC case either go for a full size case or a server case. A medium size will do but you'll have little space in it to work with.


Whats the difference in size between a Server Case and a Full size case ?? which is bigger ?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

past times said:


> Sounds good. I am not sure how much less evaporation you'll have because of the closed container. Going to have to gauge it by plant. With the soil I had to add at least twice a day to keep it moist when 2 fans were running. Here is a link to that grow I did. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/164898-pc-scrog-6-week-flower.html


Hey Past Times : At what height did you 'top' your P.C case girl? and @ what height did you put her into Flower ?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Sick, I just scored an old puter tower earlier today, already have most of the internals ripped out. I have a 100w HPS i was gonna jerry rig in there. figure kooling is the hardest part. might toss a gods gift in it to see what i can do. I may use it for breeding purposes also.


Yeah, Cooling an HID Lamp in a confined space is defo the hardest part.. keeping it 'Stealth' with quiet fans is also deemed 'tasking', But I have faith - We can do this! Past Times has already done a sucessful grow with a 70W MH/HPS so it 'IS' do-able, 100W/150W could be a bit more of a challenge... "But where there's Bud at stake..... There's a way"    - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

Truu said:


> Stelthy, awsome job buddy! I too would like to do a PC grow one day. I'm subbed!


Welcome aboard!  Its going to be a fairly slow-moving thread, but it will be packed with attention to detail & pic's too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> cool man !!!!! subbed


Welcome, Hope you enjoy the thread  - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 10, 2011)

I've seen some cases that are like wind tunnels. The more I think about the concept of a PC grow, the more I want to start one up. You could make a little air cooled hood lol somehow.....that would be fun


----------



## stelthy (Oct 10, 2011)

virulient said:


> I've seen some cases that are like wind tunnels. The more I think about the concept of a PC grow, the more I want to start one up. You could make a little air cooled hood lol somehow.....that would be fun


I did think of making a mini air-cooled hood mimicking the design of my 'Sun Systems - Super Sun 2' Reflector... only down sizing it.. But am un-settled with that idea ~ cos the Mini Cool-Tube will cool the lamp more efficiently in a small space with less noise from air-movement. I am going to cover the whole of the inside of the case with 'Orca' its by far the most reflective film, by far... and in such a small space with just a Pyrex Glass tube (mini Cool-Tube) I think reflectivity should by nigh on perfect...

I'll see what others thinks... But I gotta say a Custom Built Mini Air-Cooled Reflector would not only look great! .. But be fun to build also  !!! ...I could incorporate the Glass tube into a custom built reflector and do away with the reflectors mini glass door.. so light/lumens are not lost going through 2 lots of tempered glass!

I will play around and sketch some ideas down on paper.. n see what I can come up with, cheers Virulient for bringing this up   Your right! It would be fun  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 10, 2011)

virulient said:


> I've seen some cases that are like wind tunnels. The more I think about the concept of a PC grow, the more I want to start one up. You could make a little air cooled hood lol somehow.....that would be fun


Well you should  and post some pics up here too  - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 10, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Whats the difference in size between a Server Case and a Full size case ?? which is bigger ?? - STELTHY


Full size arefull size desktop case. Server cases are made to hold more stuff and are usually better because some can house 2 to 4 CPU slots on the board and 4 ram slots per CPU and to top it off they are made to hold alot of Hard drives , disc drives and such. The newer server cases aren't like the older ones but I did a search and here's a case that is a full size.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6269869&csid=_21


----------



## virulient (Oct 10, 2011)

haha I'm glad I could spark something!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 10, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Full size arefull size desktop case. Server cases are made to hold more stuff and are usually better because some can house 2 to 4 CPU slots on the board and 4 ram slots per CPU and to top it off they are made to hold alot of Hard drives , disc drives and such. The newer server cases aren't like the older ones but I did a search and here's a case that is a full size.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6269869&csid=_21


Thats great Toolage 87  Food for thought  I'll check out my Local P.C warehouse later today n see what deals I can stumble upon  - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 10, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Thats great Toolage 87  Food for thought  I'll check out my Local P.C warehouse later today n see what deals I can stumble upon  - STELTHY


If you can find one that is a perfect 1 square foot ground growing area the better if not you might be able to get away with buying 2 gutting them and putting them together to make a case that has almost a square foot ground area.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 10, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> If you can find one that is a perfect 1 square foot ground growing area the better if not you might be able to get away with buying 2 gutting them and putting them together to make a case that has almost a square foot ground area.


I see what ur saying & it both makes sense and sounds good...But its not uber stealth so I will settle for the largest server case I can find  - STELTHY


----------



## japonicus (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow. What a cool thread! Love your approach to the challenges. Def subbed.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

japonicus said:


> Wow. What a cool thread! Love your approach to the challenges. Def subbed.


Cheers Japonicus  .. I have a few bills to settle before I can buy any-more stuff.. but hope to at least gain a few more bits by sometime next week... stay tuned! - There's plenty still to come  - STELTHY


----------



## japonicus (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, cheers! Keep it coming!! 

Thanks for checking out my grow. I'm learning A LOT from yours.


----------



## grizlbr (Oct 11, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Thats great Toolage 87  Food for thought  I'll check out my Local P.C warehouse later today n see what deals I can stumble upon  - STELTHY


$179 I better check stuff in my back room $40 sight unseen I recall it had wheels? Add another line to my never ending list!


----------



## 0011StealTH (Oct 11, 2011)

hey man get alot of fans running in there since you will be using HPS
i run 1 cfl. 6500k


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 11, 2011)

grizlbr said:


> $179 I better check stuff in my back room $40 sight unseen I recall it had wheels? Add another line to my never ending list!


No I wasn't saying to spend that much but I was linking him to that for an idea on what kind of PC case to look for in measurements.




0011StealTH said:


> hey man get alot of fans running in there since you will be using HPS
> i run 1 cfl. 6500k


He is going to be running either a cool tube or air cooled hood so the light isn't leaking its heat right into the case.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 11, 2011)

well, I was going to start my own thread, not sure if I should or not. But Ill post a couple pics to gage interest.
I have a ceramic light socket here that was goin to be the basis for a 125wCFL, but I dont have a 125wCFL so instead....

I started with a donated 100wHPS, it was probably for a security light. in a fully weather tight enclosure.



I decided I wanted the ballast in the tower even tho I was concerned with the heat, but figured compared to the bulb its nothing...
Then I had this idea.. use the puter power supply housing for the ballast, and keep the fan to cool the ballast/transformer.



Now what to do with the socket ???

View attachment 1831836

Ahh and the dreaded heat... well, im poor, so no cooltube, or bake-a-round for me..
I had some sheet metal I planned on bending up a hood for my 175WMH, but was able to use some of it for a makeshift enclosure... i had to pretty much use the glass that came with the 100wHPS enclosure. So it is what it is...




In the end, it actually works very effectively.

I only had a little bit of foil tape left, so I need to pick up more to finish sealing off light leaks. And I need to devise a couple of light blocks for the rear fans.



So I basically got the thing functional, now I need a power supply for the fans, and Im thinkn bout runnin a small DWC system, or I may toss a 1mnth old in there and flower her. 

I also want to play around crossing a couple strains, but I need to create Some male flowers on a couple select girls...And I dont really have a clue where to start with that yet.


Sorry Stelthy, didnt mean to jack ur shit here, just bustin into the convo with what im doing.....





EDIT: I swear, I never seen this thrread b4---https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/164898-pc-scrog-6-week-flower.html


----------



## stelthy (Oct 12, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> well, I was going to start my own thread, not sure if I should or not. But Ill post a couple pics to gage interest.
> I have a ceramic light socket here that was goin to be the basis for a 125wCFL, but I dont have a 125wCFL so instead....
> 
> I started with a donated 100wHPS, it was probably for a security light. in a fully weather tight enclosure.
> ...


No worries man glad to have you aboard  I think if its in a P.C case its ok to post it here as long as its all relivent   I'am happy to share this thread, that way we can help each other and share our ideas etc.. so its a win - win situation for all Micro/PC-Growers  I am in a bit of a rush this morning but will read your post propperly a bit later today  Ps/ *+REP!* for the pics you added  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2011)

I managed to get a really small cheap & quiet air-pump for my mini-DWC Res..  .. and I have a couple of mates with old 'Server/Full-P.C Cases' that I'll be checking out later today! I've bought my 70W HPS lamp and a couple of HPS bulbs and just waiting on them being delivered.. Hopefully I'll have some more pics up shortly. - STELTHY


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 14, 2011)

i cant wait! hows your budget holding out? i figure no matter how small the grow theres always gonna be a bit over 120 or so dollars, as you always need fans and ballasts that dont move much price wise


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok some good news and some bad news !! Good news is... I got a P.C case - for free !! .... Bad news is its not wide enough to fit the Bake-A-Round tube in it  !!! So I figured I could do 1 of 2 things : Either change the design of the case to house a vertical SCROG ... But that'll come with a whole host of problems or... I could do 2 separate cases   Which is exactly what I plan to do !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

My mate said he had a large P.C case for me! So I went round to pick it up... turns out that its a case I gave him almost 10 years ago lol  it does look pretty nakered but still... any how after measuring the case I was pissed that it wasn't quite the right size! But you know me... That won't stop me  ... _However I had a brain-wave_   ...

My mates always moaning he's skint and rarely has any bud of his own... and I have just about enough old equipment laying around to sort him out - With a 125W CFL etc.. (which will fit in that case)  Also I got my *70W HPS lamp*, and didn't really wanna part with it   So.... I have decided to make a *CFL/DWC P.C case* _for my mate_... and in return he can give me half his 1st harvest as Payment!  ... _And I will keep looking for a slightly wider PC case and still make the_ *70W HPS/DWC PC case*,_ like I intended _ !!

I plan to document both P.C Cases in this thread so all you guys can see me build both types of case  and it makes my project last longer as well as getting me some extra bud later in the day.. _as payment for my work_ 

Any-how I have some more pics to upload... and then I will crack-on with my mates case... That way I can get his case back to him asap, rendering me with more space to work in with my new case (_when I find one_) he can start his grow and be self sufficient for weed, and I can get my weed sooner 

So, a slight twist has been added to my thread, but its gonna be fun .. *a CFL Case, and.. an HPS Case*    - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's my 70W HPS Security light, Fucker's gave me a shitty coated lamp with it  ...Good job I bought some other 70W HPS lamps on-line, they should come through soon  !!






(Piece of shit HPS) - [Wrong Type]












Good news thought is the ballast is reallty easy to remove  and I may even cut the housing down and keep the ballast as it is  Cos the housing is made from Fire Retardant ~ Plastic   So its a piece of piss to cut through with a hack-saw  !!







I also got a couple of air-line accessories for the DWC Res..


Ha result    I just looked at the HPS ballast a little closer and it turns out it can also 'fire up' MH Lamps  !!! Sweet !! - STELTHY


----------



## past times (Oct 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hey Past Times : At what height did you 'top' your P.C case girl? and @ what height did you put her into Flower ?? - STELTHY


Hey dude. Been a little while since I have been on. Nice case. Was it tough to gut it? Mine was miserable, shit just bolted everywhere. 

As far as the topping I waited until it had 3 strong nodes, and topped just above the third. was probably 5 inches tall back to 4 inches. the lowest part of the screen was about 6 inches above the pot. I gave it about a week to recover. The side branches just started touching the screen. Then flowered. The growth spurt in the first few weeks of flowering filled the screen. 

how wide of a case do you need to fit all the hps stuff?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Well thats good news! My 2X 70W Phillips HPS lamps have just arrived  I can't remember which was supposed to be the better one lol but I am sure I'll figure it out soon enough 














I thought I'd do a size comparison between my diddy 70W HPS Lamps and my new 400W DigiLux HPS  


I'am going to get on with stripping the PC case now, more updates coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, so I took the sides off... Nice n easy  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Stripping the cages n crap out was a bit of a mission...







Perseverance eh !!



Then.................................















The inevitable happened !! .. Lol  yeah - it fuckin' hurt !!! I cut my thumb on a propper sharp edge  .. Never-mind lol ... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Any-how I continued...







...Until the case was completely stripped, I re-assembled it and taa-dah! - Here it is!  I am now going to have some lunch n chill for a bit then get on with cleaning it and getting rid of any more sharp edges etc.. ready for another day when I gain some more materials  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking awsome mate, you really should look at doing custom grow cabs for people.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ahh, the blood offering has been made, your guaranteed a nice harvest now. Just dont do anything to piss off the gods, or youll end up with hermies. hahahhaah.

I really like the dbl stack puter towers. Using a drill to drill out the heads of the rivets would prove most excellent over beating with a hammer. 

I been thinkn bout running a mini dwc also. I think it would be better than soil if you have to be gone for a long day or something. 

Nice job on the case tho. I want to get one of those 27" server towers I see other people use. With that im sure temps will not be a problem. 
My case runs between 10-13 degrees hotter than my ambient temp, from what iv observed so far.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Looking awsome mate, you really should look at doing custom grow cabs for people.



I would like to do that one day  its kinda a hobby at the moment.. But I have so many alternative ideas for cabs that haven't been done before so in time, it would be cool to maybe do some kind of business venture.. But I dont want to show off my ideas atm cos they are so unique.. I have shown the building of a few Cabs.. and I have been pleased with them all.. But I have some 'Ultimate Cab's' that are still yet to be built and some other pretty cool tricks up my sleeve  !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Ahh, the blood offering has been made, your guaranteed a nice harvest now. Just dont do anything to piss off the gods, or youll end up with hermies. hahahhaah.
> 
> I really like the dbl stack puter towers. Using a drill to drill out the heads of the rivets would prove most excellent over beating with a hammer.
> 
> ...


A nice Havest would be nice  lol... Yeah I have alot of respect for the CANNA-God's   a using a drill would have been a lot easier, but I just went straight in for the kill  those rivets were a bitch at 1st, but then I figured I could place a flat-head Screw Driver on them and then smack the Screw-Driver with a hammer to 'pop' them off  Much easier  !! Mini-DWC does seem the way to go.. As funny as it sounds I hate they way plants grow in dirt/mud etc... DWC/Hydro is so much cleaner.. and providing you have good aeration and keep the Res topped up - watering is no longer an issue and the plants grow bigger and better and faster too    Yeah I want a bad-boy Server Case for my 70W HPS .. (I'am still searching)  .. with the combined use of a cool-tube temps defo wont be a problem  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

past times said:


> Hey dude. Been a little while since I have been on. Nice case. Was it tough to gut it? Mine was miserable, shit just bolted everywhere.
> 
> As far as the topping I waited until it had 3 strong nodes, and topped just above the third. was probably 5 inches tall back to 4 inches. the lowest part of the screen was about 6 inches above the pot. I gave it about a week to recover. The side branches just started touching the screen. Then flowered. The growth spurt in the first few weeks of flowering filled the screen.
> 
> how wide of a case do you need to fit all the hps stuff?


Yeah it was a mo-fo to gut, lol cut my thumb pretty deep  lol oh well!  Cheer's for letting me know about the height you topped your's at and when you put yours into Flower! That will help alot when it comes to keeping my girl contained  

Ideally I am looking for a Case thats approx: 24" Tall, 10-12" Wide, 24" Deep and if its on wheels thats an added bonus  ... another of my mates had a Sever Case for me, but it wasn't very tall and had a dodge case that went right over the top.. so I turned it down and figured something more suitable would turn up sooner or later.. (still looking).. I dont want to have to pay a lot for one so a 2nd hand one in good condition would be perfect! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Can anyone help me ??? :- I'am looking for a *70W 6500K Metal Halide lamp* (_med. screw fit_) bulb, I'am looking to get the best/most suitable MH in a 70W.. Best answers = *+REP!* cheers - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Can anyone help me ??? :- I'am looking for a *70W 6500K Metal Halide lamp* (_med. screw fit_) bulb, I'am looking to get the best/most suitable MH in a 70W.. Best answers = *+REP!* cheers - STELTHY


Try Philips or one that is around 4200k.


----------



## loveweed420 (Oct 15, 2011)

that light is going to be a beast inside that small case ! nice !


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Try Philips or one that is around 4200k.



Is it not possible to get a 6500K 70W MH lamp ?? Will the 4200K still give better results than just an HPS ie/ tighter internodes, more compact growth etc...?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

I managed to find a large Mogual socket for the 125W/150W/250W CFL for my mates P.C CFL Case, am scraping the barrel getting rid of all my old crap  lol... But this is exactly what I was looking for..







I detached the Mogual from the metal plate which was held on by.................More F'in rivets lol, luckily I didn't cut myself this time  , However I have no small nuts n bolts so I'll still have to wait for another day to install it.. But in a way thats a good thing cos it gives me time to sketch out a few different positions in where to place it etc  

More still to come - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

I managed to score a *70W Osram : Powerstar MH*  .... However I am unsure of the* K*elvin rating? .. it has the code (*HQI-E*) on the box-lid so I'll try my luck with that shortly.. I won it for only *£3.00* *inc shipping !!* so hopefully I'll be able to use it, since all the other *70W Metal Halide lamps* I have found have been way more expensive ?!! - STELTHY


----------



## gingerbuddha (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good man, i like how youre documenting the whole build. subbed and + rep


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

I went to a local DIY store and found an off-cut piece of thin MDF I had already measured the dimensions of the P.C case.. and asked the store worker to cut me out the measurements.. I got a front and back panel and a left over bit I'am going to cut down to size myself for the bottom/floor of the case...Since I didn't know how thick the off-cut would be for the side panels! Then I went to a local computer store, and in the Bargain-Bin' I found these: 2X 12cm / 4. 3/4" CPU fans at a very reasonable £2.00 each, so I grabbed them!   

Next I plan to get the MDF panel's fitted, then I can mark out where the fans & light need to be positioned.. Before I get busy cutting/hack-sawing/modding the case further for the best fit etc... 


More UPDATES coming soon! - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Fuck yes stelthy! Sub'd and ready for more updates.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I managed to score a *70W Osram : Powerstar MH*  .... However I am unsure of the* K*elvin rating? .. it has the code (*HQI-E*) on the box-lid so I'll try my luck with that shortly.. I won it for only *£3.00* *inc shipping !!* so hopefully I'll be able to use it, since all the other *70W Metal Halide lamps* I have found have been way more expensive ?!! - STELTHY


I found out this MH is rated @ 4000K so... its good for now but I'll keep searching for a 6500K version - STELTHY


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah Stelthy, finding them there 6500k's is a frikn treasure hunt around here.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 20, 2011)

Following thread  looks interesting. And that computer is a dinosaur haha, You could also put a pico, nano or mini ITX computer in there and have the whole thing sit next to a monitor so it looks like you have a computer running


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Following thread  looks interesting. And that computer is a dinosaur haha, You could also put a pico, nano or mini ITX computer in there and have the whole thing sit next to a monitor so it looks like you have a computer running


I like that idea dude... it may happen in my case (server case : still to be bought) but for the tower I've posted already I'am gonna keep it relatively simple, mainly cos its for a mate..  - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 20, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I like that idea dude... it may happen in my case (server case : still to be bought) but for the tower I've posted already I'am gonna keep it relatively simple, mainly cos its for a mate..  - STELTHY


Hmm yeah I've seen a few of the pico itx computers that literally git in your hands so could easily be mounted to the top of the inside of the case generally where a exhaust fan is on a computer, only problem may be if it attracts dust or not as most computers generally do somehow.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Hmm yeah I've seen a few of the pico itx computers that literally git in your hands so could easily be mounted to the top of the inside of the case generally where a exhaust fan is on a computer, only problem may be if it attracts dust or not as most computers generally do somehow.


Dust could easily be eliminated by separate air-cooled casing inside the main case  but it does mean I'll need a big case and 'I am' looking for a big case  I'll defo make a note of your idea  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

I just dug out my last spare lamp..now I can get busy measuring and hopefully installing the front and back MDF panels - STELTHY


----------



## ejbarraza (Oct 20, 2011)

Very neat grow...subing for this one


----------



## ejbarraza (Oct 20, 2011)

subscribed! +rep to u man


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> subscribed! +rep to u man


Cheers dude, Glad to have you on board for the ride  Cheers for the *+REP!* - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

Just a few cases to consider 

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_547&products_id=18284

and if money is no problem then I would go with

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_547&products_id=17498


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Just a few cases to consider
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_547&products_id=18284
> 
> ...


The "*Lian Li Black PC-P80N USB3.0 Black Case*" does look pretty good  I have found one I am bidding on but if the cost goes up to high I may run a search on either of the *2* you have posted, cheers for the *LINK's* and *+REP!* for your efforts  - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

Cheers man, I am great when it comes to computers especially cases these were just two that popped into my head at the time. There are a few more but it all depends on how many plants you want to grow and how big. If you want to go all out for size as the two cases above are about the biggest PC cases you can get but you could go up to a server case but that gets a little obviously big while those two cases just look like gaming PCs. The lian Li cases really do stretch your budget though lol


----------



## Yanaco2 (Oct 21, 2011)

hi stealthy sweet build but how are you planning on sealing it all up?? as ive tried to do pc stealth builds but they never look like nornal pc cases and are just compleatly obvious ????


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

Yanaco2 said:


> hi stealthy sweet build but how are you planning on sealing it all up?? as ive tried to do pc stealth builds but they never look like nornal pc cases and are just compleatly obvious ????


 I can't see how it wouldn't be hard to cover up? Duct tape all that you can from inside then use mylar or white plastic film to cover all of the inside. If need be you could probably arc weld the panels that don't need to be removed from the inside. Now almost all cases have an exhaust and intake fan one at the front and one at the back and sometimes one at the top of the case, Place the vent on the inside of the case not the outside and place it where the fans should be. Now go find a power supply (PSU) and gut it so you only have the PSU case. Now place this where the PSU normally goesand run the power cables for your light and fans etc. through the PSU on the indside of the case and out through the PSU connection. The trick to it is not changing the outside of the case too much but making more changes on the inside.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Cheers man, I am great when it comes to computers especially cases these were just two that popped into my head at the time. There are a few more but it all depends on how many plants you want to grow and how big. If you want to go all out for size as the two cases above are about the biggest PC cases you can get but you could go up to a server case but that gets a little obviously big while those two cases just look like gaming PCs. The lian Li cases really do stretch your budget though lol


I was looking at the possibility of using a water-cooled case and modifying it to cool my 70W MH/HPS lamp ..what do you think? Dou you think its possible ?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

Yanaco2 said:


> hi stealthy sweet build but how are you planning on sealing it all up?? as ive tried to do pc stealth builds but they never look like nornal pc cases and are just compleatly obvious ????


Cheers dude  ... the back panal will be the only thing that looks any different, but sealing them should be quite easy! Keep watching  ...... - STELTHY


----------



## Yanaco2 (Oct 21, 2011)

im also planning to convert a fridge small under counter 1 what do you think ?? -


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

Yanaco2 said:


> im also planning to convert a fridge small under counter 1 what do you think ?? - View attachment 1848341


Its a good idea, are you going to keep it working so you can cool the room as and when need be ?? Be sure to post me a LINK to your thread when you decide to do this  - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I was looking at the possibility of using a water-cooled case and modifying it to cool my 70W MH/HPS lamp ..what do you think? Dou you think its possible ?? - STELTHY


 What case are you thinking? And sure anything is possible just not everything. Two things to conisder, generally when something is watercooled the hot part has a copper or other composite material waterblock sitting atop the hotpoint. In a computer its genereally a processor which is a little flat block thing. I don't know where you are going to get a waterblock for a light bulb? Secondly if you somehow managed too find a way to get a waterblock for a light bulb then how is that waterblock going to affect the light reflector and how much light reaches the plant?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> What case are you thinking? And sure anything is possible just not everything. Two things to conisder, generally when something is watercooled the hot part has a copper or other composite material waterblock sitting atop the hotpoint. In a computer its genereally a processor which is a little flat block thing. I don't know where you are going to get a waterblock for a light bulb? Secondly if you somehow managed too find a way to get a waterblock for a light bulb then how is that waterblock going to affect the light reflector and how much light reaches the plant?


All good points  I think I may need to research water cooled lighting a bit more 1st, as I say its just an idea at the moment .. I'll try n find a pic of the Case I am bidding on at the mo and post up a pic shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## Yanaco2 (Oct 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Its a good idea, are you going to keep it working so you can cool the room as and when need be ?? Be sure to post me a LINK to your thread when you decide to do this  - STELTHY


ill be sure to and unfortunatly no because the fridge has all the compressor ripped out its was old and didnt work very well just gunna strap sum fans in and some cfl's


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

Yanaco2 said:


> ill be sure to and unfortunatly no because the fridge has all the compressor ripped out its was old and didnt work very well just gunna strap sum fans in and some cfl's


Well I'll still check it out all the same  - STELTHY


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 21, 2011)

Lookin good mang, you seem to have a skilled hand at this. If you havent already, check out my build/grow thread, its more rough-cut of a build than what you do, but with money tight i couldnt afford to make it look clean. Damn it works though!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm sorta makes me think now maybe I should do a computer case mod for RUI 

I have done a lot of case modifications/customizations including, Painting, Neon lights, Water cooling systems, rebuilding a comlete metal case out of wood, Building a computer into a desk etc. So if you have any questions computer wise down the track let me know although a few links worth clicking are below.

http://www.gizmag.com/eternaleds-hydralux-4-led-bulb/12292/ - Pretty cool video on what may be the future

http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/grow-lights/water-cooled-400w.htm - this is what you are looking for although I don't know if you use a coloured liquid in the liquid cooling how it will effect your light reaching your plants and even a clear colour will effect it. Anyway worth a look


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if: A) a Dremel Drill will cut through the metal back section of a PC case B) Whats the best/most powerful Dremel on the market C) what price I should expect to pay?? Only I have tried hacksawing it but its starting to look a bit dodgy so I have stopped and am interested in finding a better way to cut through the metal!

Best replies = +REP!    Cheer's - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Does anyone know if: A) a Dremel Drill will cut through the metal back section of a PC case B) Whats the best/most powerful Dremel on the market C) what price I should expect to pay?? Only I have tried hacksawing it but its starting to look a bit dodgy so I have stopped and am interested in finding a better way to cut through the metal!
> 
> Best replies = +REP!    Cheer's - STELTHY


Yes the dremel is like the god of tool when it comes to modifying PC cases. It will cut through but just make sure you buy at least 5 extra disks because they wear out fast. I have a dremel 300 an actual dremel and I paid about $100. But you can get cheaper knock off versions. Bunnings sell them don'tknow how much for though.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Yes the dremel is like the god of tool when it comes to modifying PC cases. It will cut through but just make sure you buy at least 5 extra disks because they wear out fast. I have a dremel 300 an actual dremel and I paid about $100. But you can get cheaper knock off versions. Bunnings sell them don'tknow how much for though.


In that case I'll look to get a propper Dremel  whats the best one? is it the one you have? is it better to get a cordless one or one with a cord (is there any difference in performance??) - STELTHY


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Does anyone know if: A) a Dremel Drill will cut through the metal back section of a PC case B) Whats the best/most powerful Dremel on the market C) what price I should expect to pay?? Only I have tried hacksawing it but its starting to look a bit dodgy so I have stopped and am interested in finding a better way to cut through the metal!
> 
> Best replies = +REP!    Cheer's - STELTHY


Dremels!!! Absolute best tool to ever be made. Yes it will cut through damn near anything, don't get the cheap cutting stones though, get the ones with grid pattern reinforcements, as well as a kit of various stones. The kits at lowes/home depot are generally pretty good but they come with shitty cutting blades. I personally won't buy a dremel for less than $75. Its easy to get them cheap but theyre underpowered and not as well-built. Why not spend the money once and youll be set for as long as youre alive. Best tool investment you can make, seriously

edit: just saw your newer post. dont go cordless. Theyre weaker and don't last long enough for big jobs. Although for around the house diy stuff it may work, I swear by corded tools.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=safari&rls=en&q=dremel&oe=UTF-8&um=1&hl=en&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1278&bih=597&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=8896471629180511357&sa=X&ei=J6WhTpnMOYmLiAKZmpVU&ved=0CI8BEPMCMAY#ps-sellers


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> In that case I'll look to get a propper Dremel  whats the best one? is it the one you have? is it better to get a cordless one or one with a cord (is there any difference in performance??) - STELTHY


Mine is the 300 model. It is not cordless and I prefer it that wa for a good reason. Have you ever used a cordless Drill? Halfway through the battery dies wtf is that? But seriously it's just me I prefer cables and being safe then sorry. 

I have this one

Works great for just PC case modifying which is all I have really used it for. And like mentioned above make sure you get the reinfored cutting disks. It looks like my Dremel 300 is selling for $60 on amazon so maybe that's closer to you being somewhere in the middle of space


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 21, 2011)

lol i got a black&decker tool kit for around the house so my wife would stop taking my stuff outta the garage and losing it  The drill in it is ok for hanging a picture or 2 at a time, but yea even on the charger the thing wont sink a 4" screw into lumber once it starts dying (within an hour of use)

also, the 300 is a good one at a lower price, I just use mine for larger jobs and need the power/durability of the heavy duty tools


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

I found a *Dremel 300* for aprox *£35.00* inc postage... and I found a *Dremel 4000* for *£85.00* inc postage, either way I am going to have to wait a good few weeks to get one so I may as well go for the *4000*.. I am just gonna make sure its not wireless?!!

I don't suppose anyone knows if *Makita* makes a similar hand drill to a *Dremel* ?? - STELTHY


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 21, 2011)

yes they do, they call them rotary tools. makita makes a good tool too, i assume you know that though


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

mike91sr said:


> yes they do, they call them rotary tools. makita makes a good tool too, i assume you know that though


Cheers for the confirmation  I'll check out their prices now  - STELTHY


----------



## G4r3nc3 (Oct 21, 2011)

hay mate sub'd!!! im looking for all the stuff needed for a pc grow atm  got a case but mounting the 125W cfl is abit of a pain in the arse. hahahahaha


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 21, 2011)

ghetto fix- hold it in 2 wire hangers(use the metal ones):1 under the socket area, the other through one of the tubes.


----------



## G4r3nc3 (Oct 21, 2011)

haha does sound ghetto! wont it be abit hot on the hangers?


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 21, 2011)

thats why its metal

you should really go buy yourself a $10 fixed socket and mount it but if you need something to get you by it works.


----------



## atb (Oct 21, 2011)

get like an H50 water cooler and put it as the intake fan (with a 120mm attached ofcourse) and keep the heatsink on the outside. It'll keep your case cool guaranteed @ very low temps


----------



## gingerbuddha (Oct 21, 2011)

i bought the cheap cordless dremel ($40 at walmart/lowes with 15 pc kit). It worked... kinda for what i needed to do. One cutting disk snapped about 4 mins after using it (like others mentioned, buy a good disk). DONT GET THE CORDLESS MODEL. for serious cutting/drilling it will only hold a useful charge for about 5-10 mins, also, the battery pack is a shotty design and comes loose (therefore stopping the motor) A LOT. You have to be careful not to nudge it or it will simply stop. This trips you out when you're not sure if the battery slipped or if the motor actually stopped (also not too uncommon). Overall though, its a neat little tool and can cut through mannny objects. I would just suggest (like others) to get a corded version with a decent cutting disk.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

atb said:


> get like an H50 water cooler and put it as the intake fan (with a 120mm attached ofcourse) and keep the heatsink on the outside. It'll keep your case cool guaranteed @ very low temps


 LOL that makes no sense. Are you saying that because you put the heatsink on the outside of the case it will cool down the entire the case? No because cases are generally made out of aluminium, steel or plastic right that are then painted. They do not spread heat/cold very well nor maintain a temperature for long. Also even if you did only the small square block where the heatsink or waterblock is will even be effected. Along with it looking very stupid as well


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 22, 2011)

atb said:


> get like an H50 water cooler and put it as the intake fan (with a 120mm attached ofcourse) and keep the heatsink on the outside. It'll keep your case cool guaranteed @ very low temps


First of all its not gonna doo the job like your thinking and second one of those coolers that you put your beer in that has one of those plate thing that makes the cooler almost like a fridge would work better.


----------



## matt4200 (Oct 24, 2011)

hahah nice man. im about to take out a shit ton of rivets out of my server case. so you said you hammered them out? which side of the rivet


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, definitely by one that's corded, any corded dremel model will do. The bit you're going to need is a bit they sell only by itself, I got it from Wal-Mart for like 18 dollars I think. It's a Metal/Concrete Bit. 

The reason no on the cordless ones is they are such a pain, trust me I've been through two of them. They only work well for a few minutes then start SLOWING down.

The bit is this one, found it for 12 bucks, I've had the same bit for about 4 months now and I've cut ALOT of it. Hope it helps!

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ406-Cut-Off-Mandrel-Cutting/dp/B000FBLRVA


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

matt4200 said:


> hahah nice man. im about to take out a shit ton of rivets out of my server case. so you said you hammered them out? which side of the rivet


I just put a Flat head Screw-Driver against the bigger side of the rivet, then gently, but firmly smacked the Srcew-Driver with my hammer and after a couple of taps the rivets just pinged off  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> Ok, definitely by one that's corded, any corded dremel model will do. The bit you're going to need is a bit they sell only by itself, I got it from Wal-Mart for like 18 dollars I think. It's a Metal/Concrete Bit.
> 
> The reason no on the cordless ones is they are such a pain, trust me I've been through two of them. They only work well for a few minutes then start SLOWING down.
> 
> ...








I gave a brief explanation to my Dad lol, that I needed a *Dremel* like hand-drill/rotary-cutter to modify a mates *PC case*! He didn't have a *Dremel* but offered me an *"Angle Grinder"* I'll upload a pic shortly... would an *Angle-Grinder* be ok to use? I've never used one before but am willing to give it a go if it will work how I need it to?? - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Just draw guidelines, an angle-grinder will cut through it like nothing....WAY better for the job than a dremel.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

Well that's cool! I just received my Pyrex: Bake-A-Round tube  happy days!!!... I just need to win the Server-Case and then I can start my personal HPS case, as well as keep working on my mates CFL case !! - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 24, 2011)

matt4200 said:


> hahah nice man. im about to take out a shit ton of rivets out of my server case. so you said you hammered them out? which side of the rivet


The proper way to do it is using a drill, the hammer and screwdriver mthod can work but you are most likely to damage the hole that the rivet is in (If you want to keep the whole to put rivet back in after). The proper way is to get a drill bit that is as big as the little whole of the rivet (not the flat orcurved side of the rivet the, the side with the little dimple hole thing) You then just drill through that hole and the rivet will come out clean.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I gave a brief explanation to my Dad lol, that I needed a *Dremel* like hand-drill/rotary-cutter to modify a mates *PC case*! He didn't have a *Dremel* but offered me an *"Angle Grinder"* I'll upload a pic shortly... would an *Angle-Grinder* be ok to use? I've never used one before but am willing to give it a go if it will work how I need it to?? - STELTHY


You using that on the PC Case is like trying to cut a cake with a sword  have fun.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> You using that on the PC Case is like trying to cut a cake with a sword  have fun.


Ha ha ha ha lol  That comment about cutting a cake with a sword had me in stitches man  ... I haven't used it yet, I was going to get a smaller/thinner cutting disc for it before attempting it.. I may attempt using it on the CFL case (my mates one)  and then later buy a Dremel to do mine later.. I'll see what bargains I can hunt down in the mean time  - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ha ha ha ha lol  That comment about cutting a cake with a sword had me in stitches man  ... I haven't used it yet, I was going to get a smaller/thinner cutting disc for it before attempting it.. I may attempt using it on the CFL case (my mates one)  and then later buy a Dremel to do mine later.. I'll see what bargains I can hunt down in the mean time  - STELTHY


ahha I was joking it should be fine but because it has such a large and thick disk when cutting make sure the disk is on the inside of the lines you want to cut that way you don't overcut. Undercutting is fine it's the overcutting you can't come back from. 

Here are a few tips on using a dremel by the god of PC modifications basically.

[video=youtube;9iMiH8wYTDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iMiH8wYTDY[/video]
[video=youtube;gTDpxmGEC58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTDpxmGEC58[/video]


----------



## G4r3nc3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hay man got my case finished  just waiting for some russian rocket fuel to germ then ill put a journal up  dp u think rrf will be too big for a pc case?


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Good videos Jimmy, good find.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you have a good enough drill and the right kind of drill bit you could drill the rivets out.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally found a couple 6500k 100w floros, nabbed some plug in socket adapters and a power strip, seems super bright in there now. Is 200w of floro good enough? i figure i can fit 2 more in there easy enough. itl only cost about 10 bucks to do it so. if its needed I will. maybe a different color temp?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 26, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> finally found a couple 6500k 100w floros, nabbed some plug in socket adapters and a power strip, seems super bright in there now. Is 200w of floro good enough? I figure i can fit 2 more in there easy enough. Itl only cost about 10 bucks to do it so. If its needed i will. Maybe a different color temp?


wrong thread is possibly wrong.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 26, 2011)

no, your just not paying attention. its ok, your posting as if it concerns you in some way.... 

While I on the other hand am commenting/ remarking to stelthy directly, since this is his thread.... and if hes not completely fried, he should remember what it pertains to. If not, oh well.

either way, im still going to point out how superfluous your comment as well as this one, really is...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 26, 2011)

*The Dimensions are* :- (W) 266 x (H) 598 x (D)628 mm

Good news I won the* PC Case *I was bidding on.. I'll post up a pic of it  ( _see above_ ^ ) 

I hope to receive it soon, ..sooner the better  Then I can start modding it to suit my HPS needs  !! - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome dude, can't wait for you to get it and start with your magical builds!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok .. a cool thought just came to me whilst toking on a bit of a mates *Purple Haze** strain*  ... My thought was ' how cool would it be to have a kinda platform for my *mini DWC* to sit on .. and have it attached by *2* _yo-yo hangers_...with a *mini SCROG screen* attached to the sides of my *mini DWC tub*! so I can easily adjust both the height and angle of the plant   ...I am now thinking ... it should defo be done : ... 

What are your thoughts* ??* - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

Hell yes man, I'm all the for that! Using the idea when I get home! I'd +rep ya but I'm spent on it!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 28, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ok .. a cool thought just came to me whilst toking on a bit of a mates *Purple Haze** strain*  ... My thought was ' how cool would it be to have a kinda platform for my *mini DWC* to sit on .. and have it attached by *2* _yo-yo hangers_...with a *mini SCROG screen* attached to the sides of my *mini DWC tub*! so I can easily adjust both the height and angle of the plant   ...I am now thinking ... it should defo be done : ...
> 
> What are your thoughts* ??* - STELTHY


 what like a 1 by 1 SCROG screen? lol I like the idea but I would suggest 4 yo yo hangers, one in each corner of the screen so that way if the plant were to grow more on one side or if you wanted it too grow more on one side you could adjust angle more.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 31, 2011)

How's the mini PC stealth build coming along?

Also I bought a aero cloner and depending on the size of your case and such maybe a Aero system might work also.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> How's the mini PC stealth build coming along?
> 
> Also I bought a aero cloner and depending on the size of your case and such maybe a Aero system might work also.


Hi dude, I ordered a Tetratec 300 Air Pump but feel it may be overkill for a PC Case... so I will order another one maybe a 50 or 100 version.. I've not had much time this week to work on the PC Cases... but will defo put some time in this week!  - STELTHY


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 31, 2011)

YES WE WANT UPDATESSSSS lol but nah I know how you feel when you can't find time to work on projects.


----------



## Strongy (Nov 1, 2011)

Just spent a hour reading this from start to finish. Great thread. I'm subbed. Hope it all works out for ya stelthy


----------



## llamas (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good stealthy!

The only suggestion I can make are these fans, 22 watt tubeaxial fans, that plug directly into a socket. These can be used for anything, and resemble PC case fans very closely until you power one on feel how much air they move . I own 6 and have em doing everything except makin me breakfast.

View attachment 1865478

Here is one in action cooling my 250w MH in my veg cab, the bulb is directly behind the fan.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 1, 2011)

I'am still waiting upon my big PC case.. However I did manage to salvage a small 4" Ikon - Carbon Filter from my mate.. it used to be mine..and was the 1st Carbon Filter I'd ever bought  I gave it to my mate along with one of my old Cabs... He was happy to help me and gave me the filter as he already had another the same version already in his setup and the one he gave me was a spare  this will fit nicely on the back of my Case...When it arrives  ?!! 

Anyhow thought I'd post a pic of it, its really small compared to my 8" Rhino Filter lol.. but so long as it keeps the smells at bay (even from a PC case) is the main thing!  


*[Hi Strongy Glad you like my thread.. stick around !! I should have more new updates soon] 

*[Hi llamas I like the look of those fans! are they quiet running ?? Do ya have a LINK on where I can get these from? ]



I hope to have new UPDATES during this week  - STELTHY


----------



## llamas (Nov 1, 2011)

I buy mine from a local electronics shop, the type of place contractors fill their needs. They have lots of different sizes, and a two different shapes, round or square frames.

For noise id say they are a bit on the loud side, but that is not the fan, only because of the amount of air they move, which is alot lol.

Here is an ebay listing;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Circuit-Test-Tubeaxial-Fan-Bearing-CFA11512038HB-25889-/280508993967


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 1, 2011)

llamas said:


> For noise id say they are a bit on the loud side, but that is not the fan, only because of the amount of air they move, which is alot lol.


Spot on there. I have a similar (but bigger) fan on my cab. It's noticeably louder when i shut my cab door than when it's opened (because the air flow is about 10 times as strong lol).


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 2, 2011)

looking great stelthy mate as per no surprise really pal..like it alot mate well done bro...


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Its a good job this is my practice case  .. I over cut slightly.. Still no biggy nothing some sealant and silver duct tape won't cure! Still at least I've done that bit.. Now I can start doing more to the case - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the back piece, I dotted hole marks etc.. and fitted the back piece of wood in place - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

The floor was easy to install! I am going to fit some wheels to the underside of this case too  so bolts and nuts wont get in the way - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

I marked out where I wanted to fix the mogul in place from the reverse side and drilled the holes ready - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Once the mogul was in place I then drilled a hole for the power cable to be fed through - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's a peak from the inside - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Thing's are starting to take shape now the basics are in  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Since 'exhaust' is such an important factor! I decided to add a connector to the back of the case... this will A) take away heat & smell and B) keep light leaks to a thing of the past (once ducting and filter are in-place) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Firstly I needed to cut a hole ready for the fan, so i marked out the hole with a marker pen - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Like so.......... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

Then I bolted the Exhaust fan in place from the in-side - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

This is a view from the back of the case.... I just need to fit that connector now..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

I moved the connector into place and aligned it with the hole as best as possible - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

... And fastened it in place  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

And that's all for today  Now to crack open my bottle of Jim Beam and go n roll up a fatty whilst my dinner cooks (Steak & Wedges) .. mmm  - STELTHY


----------



## BongHolyeo (Nov 3, 2011)

The pc case is looking good but i thought you were doing a small HPS in there?


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2011)

BongHolyeo said:


> The pc case is looking good but i thought you were doing a small HPS in there?


Hi dude, .. I'am doing 2 cases.. This one is the one I am doing for my mate (CFL) and as soon as my new case arrives I will turning that one into my 'HPS Case' - Expect more attention to detail and a lot more precision.

The CFL case is pretty much clearing out my left-overs and unwanted's....But in doing so am making a CFL Cab for my mate. Then once thats completed I can have more room to work on my 70W HPS Case..

So keep watching as the new case should be arriving any day now - 'Fingers crossed!' I cant wait to get started on the HPS one   - STELTHY


----------



## BongHolyeo (Nov 3, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, .. I'am doing 2 cases.. This one is the one I am doing for my mate (CFL) and as soon as my new case arrives I will turning that one into my 'HPS Case' - Expect more attention to detail and a lot more precision.
> 
> The CFL case is pretty much clearing out my left-overs and unwanted's....But in doing so am making a CFL Cab for my mate. Then once thats completed I can have more room to work on my 70W HPS Case..
> 
> So keep watching as the new case should be arriving any day now - 'Fingers crossed!' I cant wait to get started on the HPS one   - STELTHY


Good to see you are still going over the top, you have my attention as always.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good Stealth. Well my aero cloner investment test run went very well. under 10 days and I already see roots.


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking nice and clean as always Stelthy!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

looks pretty killer although not very stelphy stelphy! 
If I was doing a PC case grow I would make it look like a normal case from the outside without any changes. 
I really am considering it although I am still setting up my first grow in a tent atm.
But can't wait too see your PC  his doesn't look bad though.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

that sikk mate nice work pal...u ever considered building these things to order pal...


----------



## G4r3nc3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks amazing. Makes mine look ghetto and shabby lol. I baught a 250w cfl and didnt realise it was waaaay bigger that the 125ws and it wont fit in hahaha


----------



## Monterello (Nov 6, 2011)

Who has computer towers anymore? That in its self is suspicious


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 6, 2011)

Monterello said:


> Who has computer towers anymore? That in its self is suspicious


 Not really, anyone who is a serious gamer has a tower. And there still is a lot of people that haven't upgraded.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 6, 2011)

Monterello said:


> Who has computer towers anymore? That in its self is suspicious


I have to say that a lot of people do still use towers  ... and although this particular case isn't as 'STEALTHY' as my next and personal one will be.. It doesn't need to be as the owner is very open about his 'medicine'  ..and will most likely have it on show anyway   lol, I on the other hand 'DO' plan to go OTT and make my case uber stealth.. but its more for fun and a hobby for me so I am more concerned with making the case run like a dream than the whole stealth aspect...

I can appreciate that some people do need 'STEALTH' setup's, and there are other shells etc.. of things to now disguise a Grow-Room within... in a lot more inconspicuous ways... and no doubt I may do a thread on doing so later.. But for now I am just happy to be getting rid of some old equipment, sorting a mate out with a functional grow-case as well as making myself a 'kick-ass' one! and running a fairly cool thread documenting it all 

If you have any surgestions of alternate cases,shells etc.. that could be used I would happilly ponder them and possibly do your idea in the next few months or so - STELTHY


----------



## ohmy (Nov 6, 2011)

You do nice work, subed up ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

tell ya what would be mint mate would be a cd player pal...what u reckon sumat like this stripping all the middle out or a kareoke machine the tall square ones mate


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Monterello said:


> Who has computer towers anymore? That in its self is suspicious


1 - Laptops are for people who want to save power on their bill.
2 - People who need to work where ever they can.
3 - Most new games for CP you need higher then a quad core and that is a min for most games and even that doesn't cut it for most games.
4 - You can't get a laptop with a 6 core or 8 core unless you wanna pay out of your a** for one. Even the high end gaming laptop can't out preform a desktop ever untill they change things.


I play alot of eve online and a Dual core doesn't cut it and a quad core is just enough to run a couple accounts with no problems.


----------



## goni (Nov 9, 2011)

awesome job


----------



## chasta (Nov 10, 2011)

on the edge of my seat waiting for more . I'm subbed up looking forward to more .


----------



## BongHolyeo (Nov 10, 2011)

where are all the updates? this is page 20 of the thread and no sign of a pc case a hps or anything...


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

BongHolyeo said:


> where are all the updates? this is page 20 of the thread and no sign of a pc case a hps or anything...


Maybe re-read the pages instead of looking for pictures....he's mentioned more than once what's going on.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ejbarraza (Nov 11, 2011)

anxious to see this grow start already


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Me too. I know Stelthy will make a bad-ass PC case and grow some dank ass weed.


----------



## maariic (Nov 13, 2011)

You caught me too. Subbed


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting...subbed


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in adding new updates.. I have alot of stuff going on at the moment, including the up and coming Harvest of my DWC Royal-Haze which I will be doing this Monday coming.. after which I will be going full throttle with the PC Cabs.  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how this pans out mate


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey stealth. Got any pic updates of how your harvest went?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Hey stealth. Got any pic updates of how your harvest went?







Hi dude, yeah man  ... I pulled 17.4 oZ from my 1X DYNAFEM : ROYAL HAZE !! she was a great plant to grow.. I have so much smoke .. I am all set for a long time now  - STELTHY


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 16, 2011)

stelthy said:


> View attachment 1937750
> View attachment 1937751
> View attachment 1937752
> 
> ...


That harvest looks killer. What light(s) did you use, their wattage and their k rating?


----------



## ejbarraza (Dec 16, 2011)

Does that mean that this "project" is going to finally start


----------



## stelthy (Mar 16, 2012)

ejbarraza said:


> Does that mean that this "project" is going to finally start


Hi dude, & fellow growers etc.. I Have now finished my build but all the info has been erased since RIU was hacked (March 15th). Sadly I have non of the pics backed up  which is as upsetting for me as it is for you if not more so !!    alot of hard work wasted  !! I am in 2 minds whether to stay with RIU ..or search for a new home ?!! I am interested to hear your thoughts and I will make a decision later in the week.. Hope y'all've enjoyed my work and time I've spent here - STELTHY


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 16, 2012)

wow, huge loss on this thread, almost 3 months. fuck. keep your head up stelthy, shit happens sometimes.

kinda crappy you dont have any backups of ur pics. but I will say I still really like hangn out on RIU. other forums may be good, and I visit a few, but still RIU really seems like its the best for hangn.


----------



## past times (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey dude. sucks about the journal. I had something similar with a back up hard drive. Only it was my idiot friend erased all the pictures of my girls over a couple years. Anyway, I am am still looking forward to your grow. Jus tthink about the pictures of the plants...and tweaking your grow style to fit the space. And taking more pictures. I'm still subbed if you stay


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 21, 2012)

i crashed my 500g hard drive in my laptop last year. lost everything. 100 gigs of music alone. im still really pissed about my music, i had quite a few live bootleg type stuff, and some really rare recordings, that even with the internet, super hard to get when no ones seeding anymore.
lost my backup google email codes, i havent been able to get into my gmail account in almost a year.


----------

